# Solved: game minimizes by itself



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Problem has just started. While playing a game (dynomite) every 15 minutes or so, the screen goes black for a short while and the game minimizes itself to taskbar. The game itself is only paused, so I thought it might be auto updates or something. Turned them off, but it is still pausing itself. any suggestions?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

could be caused by popups...


----------



## BlazingWolf (Jul 5, 2005)

Mostly likely a background program is causing it.

Probably spyware. Make sure you run AdWare or Spybot S&D.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

No popups....(also i'm not online when playing)
I'll try another scan for spyware...see how I go.
Thanks


----------



## doomwarriorx (Oct 24, 2005)

god damn i have the same problem and i dont have any spyware im 99% sure bout it. it only mimimizes every 10 min or so and its bothering the hell outa me please if anyone can help ????????? it seems it affects more ppl than i thought

note: it happens with bf2 and steam games but when i restart it sometimes fixes it for bout half a day. at least it did for bf2


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

sometimes i get a blank popup... by that i mean, theres a blank window that appears in the Task Bar, and as soon as it appears, it disappears. it does act like a popup in that it will cause things to minimize. Its seemingly random, and it doesnt _always_ crash, so i really dont know what to do about it. i could care less really; so far its the ONLY problem ive _ever_ had with this computer.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Jpossum,

I notice you have marked the thread as solved, does that mean you have found the problem? If so could you please post what you did, I have the same problem and I would appreciate it as would others I'm sure. :up:


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd let some experts think on this one first but found this with a google search..
It may help.. 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/windowsxp_tips.htm#focus

I thought there was a check box for this someplace, but can't remember where.  Oh yes you need Tweak UI, one of the "Power Toys for Windows"
Here: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

It has an option to check, to prevent programs from stealing focus.. 
So if you fear the registry, try Tweak UI..



> Preventing Applications from Stealing the Focus
> 
> Added 12/14/02
> 
> ...


----------



## doomwarriorx (Oct 24, 2005)

sry for the late reply. i tried for days to fixit and the only thing that worked was a reformat. sry


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Super-D,

I have downloaded tweak UI and amended the focus settings as you suggested. I will have to play a game for a while and see how it goes.

2 cool links as well :up: 

cheers.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Cool, hope it works for ya.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

No good Super-D,

Thanks for the help, but the game still minimizes. I should start my own thread to sort this out though to be fair.

thanks again.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Fizban... Do you have a firewall running?.. Some times games will ask for internet rights, and a firewall will pop up and ask if it's ok.. That can do it to.

I had Zone Alarm stopping NFS UG 2 from loading.. It would freeze at a black screen.
Just some guesses.. 
Any program at all can do it.. Just be sure every program you know of, has auto update turned off. Just close programs one at a time until you find it..
Time consuming, but it may work.


----------

